# Congratulations, AmityMille!



## Aupick

Cheers for those thousand, Amity. Always appreciated.


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations!! It's always a pleasure. Anyway, the other day I watched "the real Amityville horror" and I don't want to get on your bad side...


----------



## LV4-26

Heartiest congratulations, Amityville. 
Je me fais une joie de participer à des milliers d'autres discussions avec toi.


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*​Mei​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Amityville,
J'ai toujours lu ce nom comme s'il était écrit Amitiéville, et je suis sûre que ce sera encore le cas pour encore quelques milliers de postes... tant tu sais nous aider et commenter avec justesse nos erreurs ou nos incompréhensions.

Joyeux postiversaire* !!!​ 




* copyright Fenixpollo pour la version anglaise.


----------



## Isotta

*Well done, friend! Many thanks indeed!*

Z.​


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! I greatly enjoy your posts.


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Amityville!

 
*It's always a pleasure to read your posts.  Warm thanks for your fine contributions to the forums.
Cuchu*
​


----------



## panjandrum

Amity - What a delight to congratulate you on your kilopost!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats, Amity! ::two thumbs up::


----------



## Amityville

Thankyou all  for your kind words - je suis devenue rouge comme une écrevisse and many thanks for the tireless explications and generous help you've given to me. I look forward to asking for more, if you don't mind ?  
I will try to live up to the amitié  , keep the 'horror' under wraps,    and I dissociate myself completely from the film  but I like the little house, tim.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Amityville!*


----------

